# First time snow blower buyer



## 507Eli (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. Im finally getting a snow blower this year and would like some guidence with my purchase. I live in southern mn and will be doing a residental area. I have a small driveway, walkway, and front sidewalk. I also will be doing a path and little section in backyard for dogs. I was thinking a two stage-24 in. I would like to keep it under 700 bucks if possible. I been looking at the craftsman 88957 for 600, but would like to get some other opinions. Thanks for any advice everyone.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you want cheap I would say look at the black Sno-Tek. It is made by Ariens and people who have compared it to the other cheaper brands say it is built better than the MTD style brands. There are 2 24" versions of the Sno-Tek. One has a bigger engine and remote deflector. I would probably choose the slightly more expensive one.

The other option is to find something pretty decent used.


----------



## 507Eli (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks shryp, so pro tek over craftsman? I was also considering the ariens compact st22le but it is only 22 in. which should be fine for what I need. Im basically looking for the best quality blower I can get under 700 bucks. Thanks for any other sugestions


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't seen any of them in person. The reports so far of the Sno-Tek are good.

I just found these 3:
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

24 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower (920404)-920404 at The Home Depot

24 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower (920402)-920402 at The Home Depot

The third link is probably the best, but thats only based on 2 minutes of looking at the web sites.

Third link gives:
Biggest engine of all 3
Remote chute deflector for discharge angle, only one
205 degree rotation on chute vs 180 on craftsman (usefull to throw snow backwards slightly when crossing paths such as intersection of driveway and sidewalk)
The front end of the Sno-Tek looks to be built better.

One thing none of these have is any type of steering system. It makes turning easier, but isn't necessary. It is one of those features that if you have never had you will never miss. If you get a blower that you can turn easily without manhandling though, you will never want to go back. Those typically cost a lot more though.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowblower*

Eli

It really comes down to how much $$ you want to save and if you are mechanically inclined or not. If you are, then check out some of the used units available. You can get some good solid machines for a decent price if you check them out pre-purchase and you have the time to watch for the right one. If you are looking for new then check out the machines Shyrp has listed and I think you'll do just fine.

I bought several used machines last spring and winter and rebuilt them. I feel though they don't have all the bells and whistles that the new ones do but they are more substantial machines. Ask yourself what the main things you want, in my case it was move as much snow as possible in the least time with the least effort and maintenance. Rebuilding used was my selection but every persons choice is different.

Whether new or used, it's a personal choice. Good luck.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

507Eli said:


> Hi everyone. Im finally getting a snow blower this year and would like some guidence with my purchase. I live in southern mn and will be doing a residental area. I have a small driveway, walkway, and front sidewalk. I also will be doing a path and little section in backyard for dogs. I was thinking a two stage-24 in. I would like to keep it under 700 bucks if possible. I been looking at the craftsman 88957 for 600, but would like to get some other opinions. Thanks for any advice everyone.


this is your first snowblower you say? so in the past, on this same property you must have been just shoveling,right? so, with the smallish drive/sidewalk area, plus the dog area. maybe consider a high quality single stage blower from toro or honda or others.consider off season storage and maybe transport issues to another driveway someplace.consider typical snowfall heights in your area. i use a large 2 stage, but i also love the agility and quickness of a single stage which can do a equal job of clearing snow of low to moderate accumilations


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Folks, i am pretty new here. I was just wondering how that blower is better than craftman? I just bought a craftman and to me my craftman is a much better machine (mind you it cost alot more), but maybe i am wrong.
CRAFTSMAN®/MD 27'' 305cc Dual Stage Snowblower with EZ Steer - Sears | Sears Canada


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Well we just got our first 8 inches of snow. So I couldn't wait to try out my new Craftsman 305cc B&S 27" snow blower. Works great so far. The "power steering is very nice, only thing is the trigger seems to get a little stuck once in a while and it takes a couple squeezes before it lets loose. So far I am am pleased. And the best part is I wasnt even tied when i was finished and my back didnt hurt, I felt sorry for my neibour down the road using a shovel,


----------

